# AEM EMS picks up 37hp and 45ft-lbs on KA24DE!



## quick108 (Apr 15, 2004)

Check this out...

http://forum.aempower.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=8725


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

shiit, llooks cool, how expensive do you think it is


----------



## tryiian (Jun 20, 2004)

aem site says no app for s14. or nissan period for that matter, but hekk ill still buy one. Should iJust pretend like im drivin an FD or VR4? Then what? or more specifikly, where?

http://www.aempower.com/product_list_app.asp


----------



## tryiian (Jun 20, 2004)

oops... double post


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

AHHH damn :thumbdwn:


----------



## quick108 (Apr 15, 2004)

http://forum.aempower.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=7666


----------



## tryiian (Jun 20, 2004)

quick108 said:


> http://forum.aempower.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=7666



:thumbup: thanksxz man! :cheers:


----------

